# Need breakfast advice.....



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok so heres the scoop, im not unhealthy, but im not as healthy as I could or should be. Im 27 years old, no known diseases. Im 6' and between 154 and 158 lbs throughout the day. (It tends to fluxuate, usually weigh in at 154-ish in the morning and 158-ish before bed. After my last doctor visit he informed me my metabolism is catching up to me and if I want to stay healthy I need a change in diet and exercise habits, which up until now has been eat whatever the hell I want and exercise whenever I feel like it (which hasnt been much). This diagnosis was started because I was feeling tired all of them time and I never felt "well". After cutting out soda and most junk foods over the last week and putting almost 50 miles on my bike i can tell a significant difference in how I feel. Its also helped my sleeping habits. (I used to sleep uneasily and it took me 15-20 minutes on average to fall asleep.) 

Now to the point. Ive never been a big breakfast eater. Once in a blue moon when were on vacation Ill hit up the continental breakfast. Otherwise I dont usually eat till lunch. What is a real good quick cheap breakfast that can be accomplished using only a microwave? I like the taste of most foods aside from peanut butter, and im only allergic to avacados and canteloupe. Any suggestions?


----------



## adrenaline.junkie (Sep 15, 2011)

First, I would say to start drinking about a gallon of water per day. Your body needs to be constantly circulating clean water through it to clean out toxins and impurities. That will help your energy and your general feeling a great deal. When you wake up in the morning, your body is dehydrated. You need to drink a minimum of 16oz of ice water within 5 minutes of being awake. I drink 32oz (but its because with the supplements I take, I have to drink closer to 2 gallons of water per day).

Second, go buy a jug of protein powder. Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey is my favorite. Its not cheap but a 5lb jug has 70 servings in it so it lasts a while. RIght after getting your ice water in, you should be pouring water into your shaker bottle for your protein shake. Whey is the best at that point because it absorbs the quickest and is available to be used as fuel almost immediately. You should get all of this in within 15 minutes of waking up. Change that and see how you feel. If you start getting hungry a little later (which will likely happen because you just kickstarted your metabolism), a few whole eggs scrambled with some full-fat cheese (I like feta) cooked in macadamia nut oil should hold you over until lunch. What macronutrient (carb, protein, fat) didn't you see there? Carbs. That early in the day, an insulin spike from carbs will only slow your body down when you need your metabolism to be firing on all cyinders.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Are there any protein shakes that dont taste like complete crap? My father in law bought me some choclate powder mix that was made by I think CAS? It made me want to vomit from the taste.


----------



## adrenaline.junkie (Sep 15, 2011)

It was probably EAS...some of their stuff is awful.

My biggest recommendation would be to go to the store at bodybulding.com and read the the reviews for flavor. ON blends the best that I have found in my 10 years of using various protein powders and they have a huge array of flavors. What I usually do is buy a 5 pounder of a generic flavor (chocolate, cookies and cream, strawberry, banana creme) that I know I won't get sick of and buy 1 or 2 pounders of the crazier flavors. That way, if it blows, I can mix a scoop of it with a scoop of something else and kill the flavor. And because it's a smaller jug, I go through it faster. 

And definitely get a shaker bottle. And if you're taking shakes on the go, get multiple shaker bottles. I like the Blender Bottle brand because when I mix oats with them, the ball blends it all really well. I probably have about a half dozen of them. You can buy them in large quantities on eBay for a discount...at least that's what I did. Oh, and never put them in the dishwasher. The hot temps can warp them and then you end up spraying a protein/water mixture all over the place when you're shaking the bottle.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Breakfast 

Eat a minimum of 400 calories and lots of fiber....


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Oatmeal amended with fruit or whatever is to your liking. Stay away from the instant variety, loaded with too much sugar and not very cost effective.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

I like Optimum Nutrition's Chocolate Oats n Whey with milk. Its fast, easy, tastes good, and has a decent amount of calories to get me moving.
Almost all protein powders I have tried taste way better mixed with milk.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I normally don't drink protein powder unless it is on purpose if I feel I didn't enough protein during the day, or for muscle recovery. You can also look into Dymatize Elite XT protein powder, which is a slower release formula. If you're not that hungry, then don't eat that much. The advice for breakfast depends on your food preference, whether you are carbophobic or carbophilic, lactose intolerant, think that wheat gluten is the devil, etc. I used to eat a bowl of oatmeal for breakfast, but found out that it seemed to give me a high heart rate afterwards, maybe from the inrush of carbs. These days I aim for some form of protein (meat or milk or yogurt or eggs) and a fruit or vegetable (V8 juice, low sodium) to get some fiber and micronutrients.


----------



## anesthesia-matt (Jul 28, 2009)

BSN Syntha 6 makes some really good protein powders


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

adrenaline.junkie said:


> When you wake up in the morning, your body is dehydrated. You need to drink a minimum of 16oz of ice water within 5 minutes of being awake. I drink 32oz (but its because with the supplements I take, I have to drink closer to 2 gallons of water per day).


whaaat? within 5 minutes of waking I have my first cup of coffee, never given any thought whatsoever to drinking ice water.

What's the logic behind ice water first thing?


----------



## sboada19 (Jul 7, 2011)

Second the vote for Syntha 6. The Mochaccino is hands down the best flavored protein powder I have had. It's about the only one that doesn't really taste like a protein shake.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

adrenaline.junkie said:


> First, I would say to start drinking about a gallon of water per day. Your body needs to be constantly circulating clean water through it to clean out toxins and impurities. That will help your energy and your general feeling a great deal. When you wake up in the morning, your body is dehydrated. You need to drink a minimum of 16oz of ice water within 5 minutes of being awake. I drink 32oz (but its because with the supplements I take, I have to drink closer to 2 gallons of water per day).


I think most people aren't as dehydrated in the morning as you are. Maybe it is all that protein you eat, which requires water for digestion?


----------



## Earlybird Rider (Sep 16, 2011)

Keep it simple: Have a small (1/2 piece) of fruit as soon as you wake up. This will shift your metabolism from overnight (ketosis) to daytime mode.

Try quinoa for your main breakfast. Quinoa is inexpensive and considered to be a "Super Grain." Soak 1/2 cup overnight and cook in a cup of water for 5 minutes. Serve with some cinnamon and stevia and you will be well fueled for several hours.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Oatmeal(doesn't matter which). Fruits(no dried sweetened types). Milk or an egg for protein.

No more large meals or anything that causes massive insulin spikes.

Your largest meal should be lunch.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

adrenaline.junkie said:


> First, I would say to start drinking about a gallon of water per day. Your body needs to be constantly circulating clean water through it to clean out toxins and impurities. That will help your energy and your general feeling a great deal. When you wake up in the morning, your body is dehydrated. You need to drink a minimum of 16oz of ice water within 5 minutes of being awake. I drink 32oz (but its because with the supplements I take, I have to drink closer to 2 gallons of water per day).


People are still recommending to drink when not thirsty? I thought that trend died out already. You do realize your kidney can reabsorb and your brain regulate this and people were _somehow_ surviving until a few decades ago without gallons of water nearby!

Far more important to recognize the minor cues of feeling thirsty vs pounding down the water as if your body didn't know jack. I'd think the science doesn't know jack instead, as evidence by a handful of people who followed such water diets and ended up with mild hyponatremia which got worse because they figured they still weren't drinking enough!


----------



## cavscout66 (Sep 25, 2011)

I used to do all the protein shakes/drinks and smoothies but after a while a lot of that stuff gets real expensive. What I have been having for breakfast lately is easy and can be made with a toaster and microwave. First get a micowave friendly bowl and spray a light coat of cooking spray in it. Crack two eggs into the bowl, use only one of the yolks though. Add a little salt and pepper to taste and scramble up the eggs. Nuke for about a minute and a half (it'll look crazy because the eggs look like they are going to explode, but rest assured they won't) While they are nuking toast a Thomas' Light English Muffin, they are low calorie (100 cal.) and high in fiber (8g). throw a slice of turkey lunch meat and piece of swiss cheese on the eggs after the first minute and half and nuke again for about 15-20 seconds to melt the cheese. Voila, you have a low calorie high protein breakfast that will fill ya up and not drag you down. Plus it's cheap and quick to make. Add in some fruit like apple or banana and you will be good to go.


----------



## cavscout66 (Sep 25, 2011)

The above recipe for the breakfast sandwich is (roughly) 376 calories, 17g fat, 8g fiber, and37g protein.
Cut out the cheese and get rid of 100 calories, 7g fat and 8g protien.
I make it both ways and its good, it's healthy, it's cheap and it's easy to make. 
Just make sure you get the Thomas Light english muffins, some of the regular english muffins have a lot more calories and fat and almost no fiber. The trick to helping yourself feel full longer is to eat something with good amounts of fiber, but not too much that will sit too heavy and drag you down. I eat this before all my rides and I am never lacking for energy or feeling to lethargic which eating too much will do to ya.


----------



## quill12 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi. new biker here. I am a bit heavier than the OP, but for breakfast I have 3 eggs (Edit: I add a little seasoning salt to eggs for taste) , 2 slice of whole wheat bread toasted with light margerine, and a banana. I find that I have much more energy this way compared to before when I was eating no carbs. I drink water with this.

I do need to pick up some egg whites and maybe have those in place of the other 2 eggs. 

I am kind of new to nutrition but I really feel great riding a few hours after a breakfast like this. I was worried initially about eating the bread, but the pounds are still coming off consistently. 

Do any of you use the egg beaters? or is it better to take the yolk out by hand? Do you think that 3 eggs is too much?

Richard
New Mountain Biker


----------



## cavscout66 (Sep 25, 2011)

Quill, I just take the egg yolks out by hand, I crack the eggs and then pass the yolk back and forth between the shell halves until all the whites have seperated from the yolk. I looked at the price of egg beaters and I just can't justify the price when it's just as easy to do yourself .As for having 3 eggs it all depends on your activity level, myself I am 6'7" 240 lbs and usually 2-3 eggs is what I eat if I am going to be exercising that morning, but if you are eating what you listed and the lbs are coming off then I would say you are fine and to stick with it. A lot of times I will make scrambled eggs using 3 eggs, but I discard 2 of the yolks and keep in one just for color and then I add in chopped onions, green and red peppers, mushrooms and chopped spinach and it provides a hearty breakfast full of goodness and nutrients but doesn't weigh me down. Check your calories on the bread, a lot of breads that may be listed as healthy are full of carbs and calories but lack a lot of fiber, which is something that a lot of us lack in our diets these days, even the ones listed as "Whole Wheat".


----------



## quill12 (Sep 16, 2011)

Cavscout66: The bread is called Orowheat Healthful 10 grain. Carbs are16g, protein 5g, fat 1g, sugars 2g, Calories 80, 10 cal from fat, per slice.

Hopefully it is good. It is made from Whole wheat flower.


----------



## Mike83 (Jun 3, 2008)

Almost every morning I eat three eggs with some shredded cheese and a sprouted wheat english muffin with smart balance and honey. Sometimes I eat a bagel or english muffin with cashew butter and jelly. The eggs fill me up longer, though. This will take me to about 9:30 or 10am, maybe not quite as long if I ride into work. 

I love breakfast more than any other meal!


----------



## inteq9 (Dec 3, 2007)

Eggs, Sausage, Spinach. Take a slam off the juice bottle or eat a small piece of fruit (sometimes) - thats what I do.Usually I think carbs are overrated but at 6 feet not even 160lb I think you can eat complex carbs without much problem... Don't neglect protein.

Also, just because "the pros eat it" doesnt mean you should. I've heard some of the worst diet advice ever come out of a racers mouth once at a learn to race clinic for first-timers... Most of the pros can ride like crazy but have arms like twigs. Being well balanced and eating according to your own body type and goals more important IMO.


----------



## adrenaline.junkie (Sep 15, 2011)

mudge said:


> whaaat? within 5 minutes of waking I have my first cup of coffee, never given any thought whatsoever to drinking ice water.
> 
> What's the logic behind ice water first thing?


Your body is dehydrated from going 8 hours with no water. The worst thing you could do at that point is put caffeine into it which will dehydrate it further.

The logic is that it forces your body to warm it to use it, which requires energy. It gives a kick start to your metabolism if you follow it up with a fast absorbing protein, such as whey.



beanbag said:


> I think most people aren't as dehydrated in the morning as you are. Maybe it is all that protein you eat, which requires water for digestion?


It could be but for everything that I do, I need the protein for my muscles to rebuild.

Then again, maybe most people can go 8 hours without any water...I can't.



electrik said:


> People are still recommending to drink when not thirsty? I thought that trend died out already. You do realize your kidney can reabsorb and your brain regulate this and people were _somehow_ surviving until a few decades ago without gallons of water nearby!
> 
> Far more important to recognize the minor cues of feeling thirsty vs pounding down the water as if your body didn't know jack. I'd think the science doesn't know jack instead, as evidence by a handful of people who followed such water diets and ended up with mild hyponatremia which got worse because they figured they still weren't drinking enough!


I'm sorry, do you have a question or is this just another outburst without purpose?


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

adrenaline.junkie said:


> I'm sorry, do you have a question or is this just another outburst without purpose?


Have you read any recent literature supporting your claim that you need to force-feed the body water?


----------



## adrenaline.junkie (Sep 15, 2011)

electrik said:


> Have you read any recent literature supporting your claim that you need to force-feed the body water?


Yeah, I found it in the same place where you read that I'm telling people that they need to force feed water. Putting words in my mouth only makes you look unintelligent.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

adrenaline.junkie said:


> First, I would say to start drinking about a gallon of water per day.





adrenaline.junkie said:


> Yeah, I found it in the same place where you read that I'm telling people that they need to force feed water. Putting words in my mouth only makes you look unintelligent.


Sure, *I* put those words in your mouth.


----------



## adrenaline.junkie (Sep 15, 2011)

electrik said:


> Sure, *I* put those words in your mouth.


Well then I take that back...you didn't put those words in my mouth. You just have terrible reading comprehension skills because a gallon is not "force feeding" at all. If it is to you, you should stop giving people advice about nutrition.

An inactive adult should be drinking no less than a half gallon per day. Add another 8oz for every 15 minutes of exercise. If you take vitamins or supplements, as a general rule of thumb, you should be drinking more.

And since you are so whiny about articles, here you go...Dr Mauro DiPasquale.

Bodybuilding.com - How Much Water Do You Really Need?


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

adrenaline.junkie said:


> Well then I take that back...


Glad you're smart enough to take it back.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Why exercising on an empty stomach may mean a better workout.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Effect of exercise-induced dehydration on ti... [Br J Sports Med. 2011] - PubMed - NCBI


> Drinking according to the dictate of thirst was associated with an increase in TT performance compared with a rate of drinking below (+5.2±4.6%, p=0.01) or above (+2.4±5.0%, p=0.40) thirst. The probability that drinking to thirst confers a real and meaningful advantage on TT performances conducted under field conditions compared with a rate of drinking below and above thirst sensation is of the order of 98% and 62%, respectively. Conclusions (1) Compared with euhydration, EID (up to 4% BW loss) does not alter cycling performances during out-of-door exercise conditions; (2) exercise intensity and duration have a much greater impact on cycling TT performances than EID and; (3) relying on thirst sensation to gauge the need for fluid replacement maximises cycling TT performances.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

If you drink enough that your pee is light yellow, that should be fine. No way I drink 1/2 gallon of water a day.


----------



## adrenaline.junkie (Sep 15, 2011)

electrik said:


> Glad you're smart enough to take it back.


I should have assumed that you wouldn't respond to the rest of my post. Much easier for you to make some snide insult than actually respond intelligently.



electrik said:


> Why exercising on an empty stomach may mean a better workout.


Do you read the articles before you post them? This is talking about low intensity training and it only refers to carbohydrate fasted training. One should infer that this implies that protein should still ingested prior to any training, otherwise the person training is burning muscle glycogen for a short while followed immediately by burning muscle (assuming that there is any intensity above a senior-citizen-paced walk to the workout in question).


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

adrenaline.junkie said:


> I should have assumed that you wouldn't respond to the rest of my post. Much easier for you to make some snide insult than actually respond intelligently.
> 
> Do you read the articles before you post them? This is talking about low intensity training and it only refers to carbohydrate fasted training. One should infer that this implies that protein should still ingested prior to any training, otherwise the person training is burning muscle glycogen for a short while followed immediately by burning muscle (assuming that there is any intensity above a senior-citizen-paced walk to the workout in question).


You lied straight out, go back and re-read what you wrote. I figure to give you the benefit of the doubt and not spank you with your own silly advice about having to drink gallons of water everyday.

The article is about aerobic training on an empty stomach.



> Researchers in New Zealand recently put 14 cyclists through a four-week training program with half training before breakfast and the other half after breakfast, five mornings a week. The "fasted" group increased the amount of carbohydrate they were able to store in their muscles by 54.7 per cent, while the "fed" group only increased it by 2.9 per cent.


We're not talking about increasing muscle mass.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I couldnt give a rip about the articles, but since ive posted this Ive had 2 scrambled eggs with a little misses dash and a piece of toast with a 20oz bottle of water every morning before I go to work and I feel leaps and bounds better than I had been previously. Now if I can just get rid of the fall allergies Ill be set.


----------



## adrenaline.junkie (Sep 15, 2011)

electrik said:


> You lied straight out, go back and re-read what you wrote. I figure to give you the benefit of the doubt and not spank you with your own silly advice about having to drink gallons of water everyday.
> 
> The article is about aerobic training on an empty stomach.
> 
> We're not talking about increasing muscle mass.


You just can't read...it's fine. Illiteracy is a huge worldwide problem. Ignorance is even more widespread. Unfortunately, you have both problems. I said I drink 2 gallons of water per day because of the supplements I take. I don't recommend anybody drink that much unless they make that decision for themselves.

And your response to my previous post makes no sense. I have a friend who is a fourth grade teacher if you need to re-learn reading comprehension.



SuperSlow35th said:


> I couldnt give a rip about the articles, but since ive posted this Ive had 2 scrambled eggs with a little misses dash and a piece of toast with a 20oz bottle of water every morning before I go to work and I feel leaps and bounds better than I had been previously. Now if I can just get rid of the fall allergies Ill be set.


That's awesome. Congrats. Glad you were able to make improvements to your diet and noticed a difference. It's amazing how much better the human body functions when it has fresh water and fuel.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

*About the Water consumption comment*

I do feel you should drink at least 1 gallon of water daily!! I am 220 lbs (and only eat about 50-60 grams of protein daily) but still feel you have to drink 1 gallon daily.

I used to drink 2-3 gallons on the weekends when I was 40lbs heavier (but know that was not good) because of the dizziness I would get when I had 3 gallons!!--That was killin my kidneys------BUT You have to GO CLEAR at least once daily. And I do take a multi (and 4 other vitamins daily)---- BUT most people do not drink enough water.. I know to keep your colon clean you have to drink enough water (and 90% of people do not)... ALSO, use a 'Brita' Filter or a Natural treatment--DO not drink that stuff "Straight from the tap"--OR From Plastic Bottles of ANY KIND!!!!


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I was once drinking 1.5g of water a day, and the doc told me to stop drinking so much dam water and ordered a blood test on the spot to make sure I wasn't flushing out all my electrolytes.

Edit: Also, I think my kidneys started to hurt.


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

I drink a gallon of water a day.

Now it's time for coffee and gonna make sausage gravy n biscuits for breakfast.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

beanbag said:


> I was once drinking 1.5g of water a day, and the doc told me to stop drinking so much dam water and ordered a blood test on the spot to make sure I wasn't flushing out all my electrolytes.
> 
> Edit: Also, I think my kidneys started to hurt.


Hyponatremia is a real risk when you drink before thirst.


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

i eat on a daily basis: 

sausage or bacon or birra mixed with 3 eggs wrapped in a tortilla. i started with 6 eggs but since my gf makes my breakfast and she will make it as healthy as possible without me noticing...and i started to get full with 3 eggs. if i know ill be working out within a few hours i opt for no meat...it sucks because thats the best part


----------



## wkumtrider (Dec 27, 2007)

I eat the Kashi crunch cereal with skim milk for breakfast. High in protein and tastes pretty good.


----------



## bigherc (Oct 21, 2008)

I drink a gallon of water a day, if you are active it's about the right amount but you have to also realize that drinking to much water has a diuretic effect which could leave you dehydrated.


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

I live in the tropics and on a big excercise day have gone through over 8 litres (apprx 2 gallons?) and still had a dehydration headache. Over the years I have figured out to mix water with an electrolyte drink like gatorade about 65% water 35% electrolytes to keep hydrated, and regularly drink 8+ L of fluids over the day. I suspect we are all different in our water intake needs; climate plays a big part in it obviously ... there is no need to force feed yourself water, but at the same time it can be hard to get enough fluids in when exercising in the heat.

To the OP, sounds like your on the right track.


----------



## smokerings (Sep 8, 2011)

I like cooking real oatmeal in the microwave, I usually make it with milk though.
I'll add stuff like dried raisins or cranberries, honey, cinnamon, peanut butter, cottage cheese, apple sauce, brown sugar, stevia extract depending on what I'm feeling that day.


----------



## smokerings (Sep 8, 2011)

SuperSlow35th said:


> I couldnt give a rip about the articles, but since ive posted this Ive had 2 scrambled eggs with a little misses dash and a piece of toast with a 20oz bottle of water every morning before I go to work and I feel leaps and bounds better than I had been previously. Now if I can just get rid of the fall allergies Ill be set.


Good stuff,
I'm glad you're feeling better in the mornings. I find if I'm feeling good in the morning I feel less worn out physically and mentally at the end of the day.

You should try dicing a few veggies and maybe garlic into your eggs.
If that's too much work in the mornings you could just dump some salsa into the egg mixture. It will give it some more flavor and provide you with a bunch more nutrients. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Are there any protein shakes that dont taste like complete crap? My father in law bought me some choclate powder mix that was made by I think CAS? It made me want to vomit from the taste.


Instead of getting chocolate mix get the plain or vanilla, and add two full teaspoons of cocoa powder for every cup of water. You can also add different flavors like frozen berries or a banana. I never get the flavored proteins anymore for the same reason you didn't like it.

For the original Q, slow releasing carbs like oatmeal in the morning do it for me. Those are not the fast releasing carbs you get in soda. Oatmeal is also good for your blood system and heart, which may not seem like a big deal at your age, but as you can tell from your experience health problems can strike you out of nowhere. Better be on the safe side.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah im having to get back into my normal routine. Ive been on a cruise for the last week and my normal eating routine went straight out the window. However having real fresh cooked meals 3 times a day has made me realize how much crap ive been eating. My wife and I stopped by jack in the box after we got off our cruise to grab a quick burger on the way to our hotel. Both of us were so sick the rest of the evening we ended up staying in instead of enjoyinig the sights. 


And not being waited on hand and foot is taking some getting used to lol.


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Never been a huge breakfast person myself until recently. I started making smoothies in the morning, normally post-workout and they rock. Great recovery drink and way to start the day. I put in milk, ice, two scoop of whey isolates, some strawberries, a banana, a tsp of peanut butter and cinnamon. It gives me lean, linear energy throughout the day, not a spike of sugar or anything. I love it.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

edray said:


> Never been a huge breakfast person myself until recently. I started making smoothies in the morning, normally post-workout and they rock. Great recovery drink and way to start the day. I put in milk, ice, two scoop of whey isolates, some strawberries, a banana, a tsp of peanut butter and cinnamon. It gives me lean, linear energy throughout the day, not a spike of sugar or anything. I love it.


Those are great after a ride. My recipe is about 12 oz water, 1 or 2 scoops Hammer Recoverite, 1 or 2 scoops protein powder, a banana, a handful of frozen strawberries & a tbsp of peanut butter. Sometimes a spoonful of instant coffee if Im really spent & have to go to work or something


----------

